# Nächste Hürde (DDC, V- und Hsync und xorg.conf)

## Scruffy

Ich bastel noch an der xorg.conf rum und habe im Moment ein Problem mit meinen Monitordaten, die nicht von DDC akzeptiert werden.

Was ist eigentlich der DDC und wie kriege ich ihn dazu, die Monitorwerte zu akzeptieren?

Hier mal die Log Datei:

---------------------------

```

> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

X Window System Version 6.8.0

Release Date: 8 September 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux olivero 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 #3 SMP Wed Jan 26 16:23:12 CET 2005 i686

Build Date: 25 January 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jan 27 00:33:39 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) XKB: rules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) XKB: model: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) XKB: layout: "de"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/artwiz/,/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/,/usr/share/fonts/default/,/usr/share/fonts/encodings/,/usr/share/fonts/freefont/,/usr/share/fonts/local/,/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts/,/usr/share/fonts/terminus/,/usr/share/fonts/unifont/,/usr/share/fonts/util/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1022,7006 card 0000,0000 rev 25 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1022,7007 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 1022,7408 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 1022,7409 card 0000,0000 rev 07 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:3: chip 1022,740b card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:4: chip 1022,740c card 0000,0000 rev 06 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10b7,9055 card 10b7,9055 rev 24 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8061 rev 07 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 07 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:05:0: chip 10de,0110 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000bfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xede00000 - 0xefefffff (0x2100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd5c00000 - 0xe5cfffff (0x10100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:5:0) nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] rev 161, Mem @ 0xee000000/24, 0xd8000000/27, BIOS @ 0xefef0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe8000000 from 0xebffffff to 0xe7ffffff

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xeddff000 from 0xeddfffff to 0xeddfefff

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000d800 from 0x0000d803 to 0x0000d7ff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xefffff80 - 0xefffffff (0x80) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xefffe000 - 0xefffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xeddff000 - 0xeddfefff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [3] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [4] -1  0       0xefef0000 - 0xefefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0x0000de00 - 0x0000de07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000da00 - 0x0000da7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d7ff (0x0) IX[B]O

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xefffff80 - 0xefffffff (0x80) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xefffe000 - 0xefffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xeddff000 - 0xeddfefff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [3] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [4] -1  0       0xefef0000 - 0xefefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0x0000de00 - 0x0000de07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000da00 - 0x0000da7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d7ff (0x0) IX[B]O

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xefffff80 - 0xefffffff (0x80) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xefffe000 - 0xefffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xeddff000 - 0xeddfefff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xefef0000 - 0xefefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000de00 - 0x0000de07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000da00 - 0x0000da7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d7ff (0x0) IX[B]O

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "keyboard"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/keyboard_drv.o

(II) Module keyboard: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:14:07 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:05:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xefffff80 - 0xefffffff (0x80) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xefffe000 - 0xefffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xeddff000 - 0xeddfefff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xefef0000 - 0xefefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000de00 - 0x0000de07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000da00 - 0x0000da7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d7ff (0x0) IX[B]O

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xefffff80 - 0xefffffff (0x80) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xefffe000 - 0xefffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xeddff000 - 0xeddfefff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xefef0000 - 0xefefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [13] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [14] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000de00 - 0x0000de07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000da00 - 0x0000da7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d7ff (0x0) IX[B]O

        [22] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [23] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

        "Screen0" for depth/fbbpp 8/8

(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 8, (==) framebuffer bpp 8

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is PseudoColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD8000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xEE000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce2 MX/MX 400

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 03.11.00.07.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are not supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 1X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 32768 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 300 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(WW) NVIDIA(0): config file hsync range 30-115kHz not within DDC hsync ranges.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): config file vrefresh range 50-180Hz not within DDC vrefresh ranges.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 30.00-115.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-180.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "2048x1536" (width 2048 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1600)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1920x1440" (width 1920 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1600)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1920x1440" (width 1920 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1600)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1856x1392" (width 1856 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1600)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1856x1392" (width 1856 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1600)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1792x1344" (width 1792 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1600)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1792x1344" (width 1792 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1600)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (height 1536 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "960x720" (height 1440 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "960x720" (height 1440 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "928x696" (height 1392 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "928x696" (height 1392 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "896x672" (height 1344 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "896x672" (height 1344 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1400x1050":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync width (1784 - 1464 = 320) greater than 256

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1152x768":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (1178) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "360x200":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (378) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1600x1200": 229.5 MHz, 106.2 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1600x1200": 202.5 MHz, 93.8 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1600x1200": 189.0 MHz, 87.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1600x1200": 175.5 MHz, 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1600x1200": 162.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1400x1050": 122.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 157.5 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 148.5 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 114.8 MHz, 106.2 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 101.2 MHz, 93.8 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 94.5 MHz, 87.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 87.8 MHz, 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 77.9 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 78.8 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 74.2 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1600 x 1200

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (360, 290) mm

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (112, 105)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(WW) NVIDIA(0): OpenGL is only supported in depths 16 and 24

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xefffff80 - 0xefffffff (0x80) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xefffe000 - 0xefffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xeddff000 - 0xeddfefff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [10] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [11] -1 0       0xefef0000 - 0xefefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

        [15] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [16] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000de00 - 0x0000de07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000da00 - 0x0000da7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d7ff (0x0) IX[B]O

        [24] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [25] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1600x1200"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "imps/2"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "imps/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse0: SmartScroll: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "de"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/default/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/encodings/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/util/, removing from list!

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 229500

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1600 hbeg: 1664 hend: 1856 httl: 2160

              vdsp: 1200 vbeg: 1201 vend: 1204 vttl: 1250 flags: 5

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

```

[/code]

----------

## Scruffy

Und noch die xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/terminus/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/unifont/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/util/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "keyboard"

        Option      "XkbRules"  "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel"  "pc104"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "imps/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Iiyama"

        ModelName    "Vision Master Pro451"

        HorizSync    30.0 - 115.0

        VertRefresh  50-180

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "DigitalVibrance"           # <i>

        #Option     "NoFlip"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoLogo"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UBB"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"                    # <i>

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "NvAGP"                     # <i>

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitor"          # <str>

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"         # <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"                # <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"               # <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadow"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"         # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset"       # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset"       # <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties"       # <str>

        #Option     "TwinView"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"       # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"  # <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes"                 # <str>

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CIOverlay"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceEmulatedOverlay"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"          # <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"                 # <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"           # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"           # <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"                # <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices"      # <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility"  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RegistryDwords"            # <str>

        #Option     "RegistryBinary"            # <str>

        #Option     "NoPowerConnectorCheck"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AllowDFPStereo"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCUsesTextures"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HorizSync"                 # <str>

        #Option     "VertRefresh"               # <str>

        #Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite"     # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth      24

                Modes      "1280x1024"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## Scruffy

Keiner nen Tipp?   :Shocked: 

----------

## gambi

ich glaub das liesst sich keiner durch wenn du es nicht entsprechend mit 

```
[code]INHALT[/code]
```

formatierst. Ich selber kann dir aber auch so sicherlich nicht weiterhelfen, aber war DDC der DigitalDisplayConnector?

----------

## zielscheibe

Neben der schrecklichen Formatierung, stellt sich mir hier die Frage nach dem genauen Problem? 

Ist das Bild schlecht, unpassende Refreshrate des Monitors? Stört das Logfile?

----------

## Scruffy

Sorry für die Formatierung, aber so sieht das halt in der Konsole aus. Das Problem ist, dass die Auflösung nicht korrekt wiedergegeben wird.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): config file hsync range 30-115kHz not within DDC hsync ranges.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): config file vrefresh range 50-180Hz not within DDC vrefresh ranges. 

Obwohl ich die Korrekten Monitordaten angegeben habe, scheint hier trotzdem ein Konflikt aufzutreten. Was genau ist DDC eigentlich und wie kann man dem Problem weiter auf die Spur kommen?

----------

## gambi

 *Scruffy wrote:*   

> Sorry für die Formatierung, aber so sieht das halt in der Konsole aus.
> 
> 

 

So muss das aber nicht gepostet werden, sondern wie siehe oben!

----------

## Scruffy

Weiss nicht, wieso und wie man diese Zeilen:

(WW) NVIDIA(0): config file hsync range 30-115kHz not within DDC hsync ranges.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): config file vrefresh range 50-180Hz not within DDC vrefresh ranges. 

anders formatieren sollte...

Ich find die durchaus lesbar. Aber ejal, die Aussage hilft mir auch nicht weiter.

----------

## chrib

Klar, lesbar ist das schon. Allerdings ist es um einiges übersichtlicher, wenn Du die Code-Tags nutzt, um die Log- und Konfigurationsdatei(en) vom eigentlichen Begleittext des Postings abzuheben.

----------

## Scruffy

Meine Fresse, jetzt hab ich's erst geschnallt, was ihr meint.   :Embarassed: 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Scruffy

^^push

----------

## jwj

DDC holt die holt sich die Spezifikationen vom Monitor.

Wenn du dir sicher bist, dass deine Wiederholraten stimmen, dann kommentiere mal die

```
Load "ddc"
```

 Zeile aus deiner Konfiguration aus.

----------

